# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  a few pix from amy,phil, bob & tommy's party

## didier

just a few

----------


## seasalt

A few more pictures from the stunning Les Jardins D'Emmanuel.  What a beautiful sunset moment.  Many special thanks to the co-hosts, Amy & Phil and Tommye & Bob!

----------


## JEK

Looks like a fun party! Happy birthday Noah!

----------


## amyb

Hard to believe that Noah is now three.

----------


## KevinS

Good times!  I would have loved to have been there.

----------


## amyb

And it sure would have been great having you.

----------


## stbartshopper

Did Emanuel bring any tidbits to munch?

----------


## elgreaux

Thanks to Amy and Phil and Bob and Tommye for a lovely gathering...

Here's the big guy and the little guy....



and the group shot...

----------


## cec1

Such a great looking group . . . and great party!  Thanks to Rosemond for the group photo . . . and to Tommye, Bob, Amy, & Phil for hosting the event -- a fun occasion . . . seeing friends from other times together and making new ones.

----------


## andynap

Happy group at a happy place. Everyone looking good.

----------


## amyb

Sorry that Rod and Donna and their darling daughters Serena and Raquel missed the photo. And thank you Rosemond photographer extraordinaire for capturing the group at play!

----------


## GramChop

Another Amy/Phil/BBT successful soiree for the record books.  

Tatiana, the photo of you, Amy and the other beautiful ladies is exceptional!  So much beauty and happiness is reflected in the sunset glow on your faces!  

Last year a mermaid, this year a three year old birthday party....SCORE!!!  I like your themes, y'all.

----------


## phil62

We had a blast last night, and judging by the photos, so did everyone else. Amy and I would like to thank the BBT's for co-hosting, Rosita and Jean-Paul for creating one of the finest villas on St Barth, and all of our friends for helping to make this year's party a success.

I put together some collages from the photos Amy took. There are several repeats of what others have already posted, so please bare with us.

Clockwise from top left;  Sheldon and Tatiana, Russell and Lily, Bob and Nancy, Arnaud and Natalie with Rosemond. 



David, Bonnie, Bob and Marantonia, Lisa and Nannette, Sandra and Noah, Amy and Bonnie.



Manu and Marisol, Albert, Sahara and Joann, Arnaud and Natalie, Serge and Kevin. 



Amy and Ellen, Amy and Noah, Ellen and Rosemond, Phil and Noah.



Dennis and Amy, Bill and Nancy, Manu and Amy, Manu, Rod and Donna, Serena and Raquel.



Diana, Lucy and Hailey, Henry and Carole, The BBT's, David and Bonnie.



Phil

----------


## andynap

Nice to have the names with the photos. 2 missing tho. Phyl and me.  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

You got that right Andy.But this is the July summer fete, not your usual time for a St Barth's visit. I hope to get pictures of you and Phyllis enjoying your February 2017 joyful return.

----------


## GMP62

What a fabulous sunset gathering with lovely group of people! Wish we could've been there to meet everyone. I feel like I know a lot of you from participating in this great forum, but have only had the pleasure of meeting Ellen, Manu and Marisol. Great to put faces with names and seeing all the comraderie of everyone.  Noah is as cute as can be!!!  Thanks for sharing the photos with us!!

----------


## tim

What a grand event!  Thanks so much for the individual photos.

----------


## Karen

Love the pics !  Sorry to have missed it, but the evening looked superb.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

What a lovely party and a great looking group.  Wish Charles and I had been there.

----------


## amyb

And I missed your Southern charm and having you here with us.

----------


## SherylB

So many happy and shining faces!! Can't wait to get back to our happy place in November  :cool:

----------


## kent1994

Great photos. Thanks everyone for sharing.

----------


## bkeats

Looks like a fabulous party. Never been in July. If this is an annual event, perhaps we should plan a July trip to meet all these folks and join the merry making.

----------


## darlu

Wonderful pics.  Looks like a great time was had by all.

----------


## chapel

Hello everyone and thanks to Amy, Phil, Bob and Tommy for hosting such a nice event.  Mariantonia and I enjoyed meeting everyone.  Nice set of pictures.......We wish all safe travels and great times here in St Bart's !

Sincerely, Maraiantonia and Bob.

----------


## amyb

It was a pleasure having you join us this year. Welcome to the forum!

----------

